# fork guards (stanchion covers)



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Does anyone use stanchion covers for their fork? I know it doesnt look good but it does keep the dirt out. I tried my friends year old fox 40 and it feels like crap compared to mine. He just got it rebuilt too.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

nope. regular maintenance of the dust seals should be enough...unless you are always riding through the mud.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

the last time I used stanchion covers is when they were included with the fork. remember how forks used to come with those rubber scrunchy tubes? that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

They maybe ridiculously ugly but they'd be very useful. 

It's extremely easy to get scratches on all the big stanchion, light forks these days. Most of them don't affect the performance or seals the but the resale value gets hit pretty hard.

Dried mud can get past the seals sometimes too. You can usually avoid those with regular cleaning but I lack the 2nd X in my genes to be really critical about keeping stuff clean.

Too bad they make forks look so ugly!


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

You'll never need those is Socal. They're for the mud. Unless you ride PV after the rain which I don't recommend.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Been thinking about this myself, being an ex moto guy Ive come across, these and many swear by em for the price what ya got to lose!

Sealsavers

http://www.sealsavers.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=3

Do some google searches there's plenty of feedback from peeps in enduro and Moto X :thumbsup:


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Makes your bike look like it came from Wal-Mart


----------

